# Kurzurlaub langes WE 03.10.14



## murmel04 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem interessantem Gebiet für einen Kurzurlaub/ kleiner Saisonabschluss am 03.10-05.10.

Im Moment schwirren so Gebiete wie Spessart und Rhön im Kopf rum. 

Hat zufällig jemand erfahrung mit den Gebieten oder bessere Vorschläge.

Pfalz war schon 2x dieses Jahr. 

Soll in Richtung Touren gehen, der eine oder andere Trail ist nicht schlecht, evtl. was anschaun, ausser Wald und Wiese könnte auch sein.

So bin mal gespannt ob jemand was hat, auf was ich noch nicht gekommen bin.

Grüße

murmel


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juli 2014)

Bei schönem und trockenem Wetter: ganz klar die Fränkische Schweiz!

Gute Tourenmöglichkeiten mit hohem Pfadanteil, Anspruch variabel, auch wenn die "flowtrails" überwiegen, trotz geringeren Höhenunterschieden kommen ordentlich Höhenmeter zusammen.

Fürs leibliche Wohl ist stets gesorgt (keine Einkehrwüste wie der Pfälzer Wald ), ob deftig bierig oder süsslich koffeinig. Auch wenn meistens im Wald gefahren wird, gibt es doch einen ansprechenden Wechsel von Wald, Wiese, Berg und Tal mit vielen malerischen Ecken und Aussichtspunkten.

OK, Touriremidemi wie an der Weinstrasse gibt's nicht (für mich ein Pluspunkt!), dafür gutes Essen zu vernünftigen Preisen, was auch für die Unterkunfte gilt.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2014)

kann ich auch empfehlen !


----------



## murmel04 (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, der Gedanke kam mir auch schon.

Aber Lenka K., warum nur bei schönem und trockenem Wetter , klar da ist es immer schöner , aber ist es dann dort so schwer zu fahren , oder einfach übel von der Umgebung ?
So wie dass Allgäu bei Regen und tiefhängenden Wolken ?

Hättet ihr dann falls ich/wir uns dafür entscheiden Kartentips, GPS Tracks und was Frau sonst so an Infos braucht?


----------



## mtbbee (24. Juli 2014)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> (keine Einkehrwüste wie der Pfälzer Wald ),
> 
> OK, Touriremidemi wie an der Weinstrasse gibt's nicht


 
War letztes WE zum x. Mal im Pfälzer Wald und alle Hütten hatten super Angebote und zugehörige passende Preise. Auf jeden Fall halb so teuer wie in den deutschen Alpen .. wo gibts heute noch 1l Min wasser zu 2 Euro ? Die Pfälzer Küche ist vielleicht nicht jeder Manns Sache, aber leckeren hausgemachten Kuchen gibts ja auch ... 
Touriremidemi? Wir sind u.a. den Felsenweg am Sa gefahren und nicht mal da war viel los ... vielleicht lags auch am lokalen Guide, denn der hatte uns über die Tage über sonst einsamste Singletrails geführt.  So pauschale Aussagen liegen mir immer irgendwie im Magen ...   



murmel04 schrieb:


> aber ist es dann dort so schwer zu fahren , oder einfach übel von der Umgebung ?
> 
> Hättet ihr dann falls ich/wir uns dafür entscheiden Kartentips, GPS Tracks und was Frau sonst so an Infos braucht?


 
Schwer zu fahren, eher wegen glitschiger Wurzelpassagen, ansonsten ein schönes Singleparadies oder lange Anstiege auf Forststrassen zwecks Konditionstanken, alles dabei was Du magst.

Schaue doch mal bei gps-tour.info vorbei - dort kannst Du alles auswählen und sortieren je nach gewünschter Schwierigkeit, Höhendifferenz, Kondition usw.
z.B.: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.85381.html


----------



## bajcca (24. Juli 2014)

Fränkische Schweiz lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, ist sehr abwechslungsreich und für alle Fahrlevels ist was dabei.
Sehr guter Buchguide mit 85 GPS- Tracks ist: MTB BikeGuide Fränkische Schweiz vom Mad Verlag mit GPS CD, bin schon sehr viele Touren daraus gefahren und die Tracks stimmen ziemlich genau. Das Buch deckt die gesamte Fränkische ab.
 In der neuesten Auflage sind auch 15 Touren im Steigerwald beschrieben, das ist von Dir ja auch nicht so weit von Würzburg entfernt.


----------



## 4mate (24. Juli 2014)

http://www.madmediaworks.de/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=57

Schnappus Korrektus Legalus: 1 Tour!


----------



## bajcca (24. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## murmel04 (24. Juli 2014)

Hab mir den BikeGuide mal bestellt. Selbst wenn ich da an dem WE nicht hinfahre, es ist ja nicht wo weit, da kann man immer mal hin. 
Vor allem auch Steigerwald ist interessant.
Danke schon mal für die Info.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Juli 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ja, der Gedanke kam mir auch schon.
> 
> warum nur bei schönem und trockenem Wetter



Weil's bei Nässe so richtig schmierig wird: wie schon erwähnt, viele Wurzelpassagen (und die Pfade sind nicht so schön horizontal gebaut wie in der Pfalz ), dazu leicht abgegriffene Kalkbrocken = schöne Rutschpartie .

Für mich ist die Fränkische auch ein tolles Sommergebiet, weil die meisten Touren doch recht schattig sind und die Anstiege nur kurz (dafür giftig), was mir bei meiner zur Überhitzung neigenden Natur gut tut. Der Führerkauf war bestimmt nicht verkehrt!

Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Juli 2014)

@mtbbee Re. Einkehrwüste im Pfälzer Wald.

Die Qualität des Essens ist nicht das Problem, eher die Quantität der Einkehrmöglichkeiten.

Ich bin's halt von der Fränkischen gewohnt, dass spätestens alle 5km ein Dorf mit der dazugehörigen Wirtschaft kommt, dass auch unter der Woche (so bin ich meistens unterwegs) geöffnet hat. Klar gibt's Ruhetage, mal Anfang der Woche, mal Ende der Woche, aber es ist mir noch nie passiert, dass ich praktisch den ganzen Tag ohne Einkehrschwung unterwegs war.

Da hab ich die Pfalz, mindestens wochentags, anders erlebt. Die meisten PWV-Hütten haben vielleicht am Mi und dann am Wochenende geöffnet (die exponierten Hütten wie z.B. Weinbiet, Kalmit, Hohe Loog und Dahner Hütte mal ausgenommen) und auch in den Dörfern kommt nicht so oft was. Aber es stimmt, mindestens eine geöffnete Wirtschaft konnte ich immer finden, auch wenn's vielleicht zeitlich nicht gerade passte, und wenn man sich gut auskennt, kann man bestimmt besser planen.

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

